# Pokemon Names?



## Eeveelution (Sep 25, 2008)

What crazy nicknames have you given Pokemon? My favorite would be the one I gave my Giratina. "'A Pokémon that is said to live in a world on the reverse side of ours. It appears in an ancient cemetery.' Sounds creepy... I think I'll name it Tina!" xD


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 25, 2008)

I named a Kyogre "SUPERBOY". No joke. -_-;


----------



## Darksong (Sep 25, 2008)

Let's see. I have a lot of crazy ones. Including.... *gets Emerald*
Zleana the Nuzleaf, who was renamed Tayuya :3 and another Nuzleaf, Leneaz; Geen the Goldeen, Garil and Laril the Marill; Leefhat the Lotad; Shuppe2 the Shuppet; Snuntow the Snorunt; Megnat the Magnemite; Mousachoo the Pikachu; Ginzoon and Goonga the Zigzagoon; Danshroom the Shroomish; Seedom the Seedot; (this one made me go WTH) Kluxie the Geodude; Taliarr the Altaria; Naruto the Natu (I have no idea what he has to do with it, not to mention the fact that I already have another Ninetales named Naruto); Tropicana the Tropius; Tunabird the Xatu; Stuya the Staryu; Centatool the Tentacool; (I put this one here because it's cute) Mudderwash the Grimer; I actually like the name Supernova the Bagon; Prisnir the Pinsir; Rafargigi the Girafarig; Dohdoohoh the Doduo; and Rahross and Hrocss the Heracross. But seriously, that's not all. Those are just the craziest.


----------



## o_O (Sep 25, 2008)

U R Gay the Treecko. I loved it when battles and stuff went like this.
"GO! U R Gay!"
There were other stupid stuff I named my Pokemon on that Sapphire. But the rest are mostly inappropriate and stuff... So yeah. And you don't even want to know what I named the character on that.


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 25, 2008)

there was a time when I was an inexperienced trainerling and I'd notice that the trainers on Pokemon Stadium all had weird naming schemes for their pokemon. I decided it would be a brilliant idea to follow some off-the-wall naming convention. I made sure that all of my pokemons' names ended in... "-zilla".

Not sure why. "Charzilla" sounded decent, but I ran into problems when I found pokemon with similar names e.g. Electabuzz and Electrode. I think I ended up naming 'buzz "Electazilla" and Electrode "Rodezilla", which sounds kinda stupid.

Nowadays I don't nickname my pokemon.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll never forget "POWERBUG" the Weedle from when I was like seven. ._.;


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 25, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> POWERBUG


*POWERBUG*

*POWERBUG*

damn I wish I was as creative as you back then :P

(edit: not sarcasm, that's dead serious. Powerbug is an awesome name... much better than "weedlezilla")


----------



## Invader Palkia (Sep 25, 2008)

I remember one Leafgreen run I named the first pokemon I caught after Legendarys.. 
Butter the Butterfree...
Dale the Sandslash (I was watching king of the hill when I got it.. lol)
Eggbert the Exxecute x3
Potato the Horsea
Asparagus the Magikarp x3
Tooblz the Kabuto (I don't know)
Cheesecake the Delibird (Not named after our cheesecake!)
Nubbins the Piloswine (Reason eludes me)
Milkeh the Miltank x3
Pincheh the Trapinch
Bean the Barboach (He narrowly avoided the name "Beer".. which would've been more hilarious ):)
Luveh the Luvdisc (I want to get one named <3)
Relirice the Relicanth (A tradition since Sapphire)
Ringyding the chingling (Oh, that just sounds so... Ringy! :D)
Shnozz the probopass xD

Nothing much else interesting in my PMD EOD, and It's all I have with me now..


----------



## Darksong (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh yes, and I also have a trend to name the first Sharpedo I catch "SHARKATTAK." :) It usually turns out to be female. :|


----------



## Ice tiger (Sep 25, 2008)

Herpes the pikachu! XD I then traded it for a skitty in sapphire, I gave herpes to a little kid. 
WTF the kangaskan, beaner the ludicolo, retard the magikarp, pi the butterfree
creepy the happiny, ugly the shroomish, lazy the slakoth, 
MR.Waggles the poliwag ^^, freeza the piplup, moonshine the absol, 
angry the paras, mad the starly, AHH! SCARY! the spoink, and many others~


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 26, 2008)

I remember when I first played Red, I named my Charmander "Flamepkmnmn" the pk and mn were one symbol. It was annoying because I couldn't figure out how to change it.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 26, 2008)

Names... 

kl00ber the Kyogre in Emerald. Love him to bits. 
Also, there's random the Venasaur, What A! the Marowak, Phoenix the Empoleon, Edgeworth the Luxray, Franziska the Staraptor, Larry the Psyduck... 

And I can't remember anyone else. Nicknames are fun~


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 27, 2008)

Ho ho the Ho-oh. Eve the Eevee. Skittles the Skitty. They all are like the Pokemon's real name. Butterfly the Butterfree[what?]. I'm very uncreative.

From ES


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 27, 2008)

Number 100 said:


> *POWERBUG*
> 
> *POWERBUG*
> 
> ...


Totally agreed. Powerbug is an amazing name.


EeveeSkitty said:


> Ho ho the Ho-oh.


This is fun to say. Ho ho. Ho ho. Ho ho used sacred fire. It's so sing-songy. :D

I hardly ever nickname my Pokemon. Recent examples include Mr. Digger the Diglett and Lazy Bum the Snorlax. The sort of practical names that get the point across.

One time I named a Caterpie '          '. Seriously, I just hit the blank as many times as I could before hitting end when I was 7 or so. I'm not really sure why, but it's the strangest name I have ever used.


----------



## PichuK (Sep 27, 2008)

Amputee the Hoothoot (cmon guys I was 8 :( )
Television the Xatu (Television means Farsight. Xatu sees everything. Huzzah.)
Sacrifice the Gardevior
Brasegali the Blaziken & Vipitus the Seviper, simply because I felt very uncreative.
Wanderer the Absol, very vauge reference to 'The Host' by Stephinie Meyer.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 27, 2008)

Snow Angel the Exploud(wtf?)
Ronny the Treecko.
Sabaser the Seviper.
Stilireg the Registeel.
Pachi 1, 2, 3, 4, 5... the Pachirisu.
Abzy 1, 2, 3, 4, 5... the Absol.
Meerca(the neopet) the Swampert(wtf?)
Bisquit(with a q) the Sneasel.
Release the Houndoom. (Release the Houndooms!)


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 27, 2008)

On FireRed, I gave all of my Pokémon crazy nicknames (not that crazy in the case of the ones in my team, but I gave every Pokémon I caught a nickname and it was often just the first thing I thought of after some weird train of thought). I think some of the very weirdest was that I named a Pinsir "Lemon"; the reasoning went Pinsir -> Beetle -> The Beatles -> John Lennon -> Lennon -> Lemon.

...wait, how did I get a Pinsir on FireRed? o_O


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 27, 2008)

Nowadays I give all my pokemon relatively stupid names, so here are some of the dumbest:

Dallisog the cranidos
Corn the lugia 
Pucklapgus the illumise
Kneepull the nuzleaf
Lubfulp the volbeat
Cow the croagunk
Plantation the uxie
Mr. Charls the snover
Quincy the chingling
Binder the chimecho
Tom??? the mime jr.
Crumbglutt the gastrodon
Glumcousin the skorupi
Dad the floatzel
Chunky CD the wormadam
Crumfrench the gastrodon
Lunch the lickilicky
Hogsmith the lucario
FG? Sull! the cacturne
Quaint the lapras
Hysterical the magikarp
Unicorn! the weavile
PANTastic the phanphy
Estudiante the skarmory
Mr. Poop the lumineon 
Bathtub the wailmer
Tiffany the octillery
Purpfart the ratatta 
Pantsneck the girafarig

and I have about eighty pokemon named "Chuckles", because for a while I gave that name to every wild pokemon I caught. I'm not quite sure why.


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Sep 27, 2008)

I still love my Cherry Pie. It was originally a Caterpie (Starts with C, ends with pie), but I name my soon-to-be-Dustoxes that, too.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 27, 2008)

While we're on the topic of names, I just caught a shiny Shinx (not by chaining, fwee!) and wanted to know: what's the name of a famous _female_ Egyptian person?


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 27, 2008)

uh, Cleopatra.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 27, 2008)

^ Cleopatra? Hatshepsut? Nefertiti?

I guess POWERBUG is an okay name, but for a _Weedle_? xD Now that I think about it, on my earliest games, I usually gave all of my Pokemon nicknames that were a combination of something like 'strong' or 'fighter' or 'power' and what kind of animal the Pokemon was based off of. POWERBUG just sticks in my mind as one of the silliest. :p


----------



## Darksong (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks.

I also remembered another random one: My sister has a Spiritomb called I EXIST!!!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh, and I called a Beldum *female symbol**male symbol**female symbol**male symbol**female symbol**male symbol* and so on... and Beldum don't even HAVE genders.


----------



## Flora (Sep 27, 2008)

After catching a Machop in my Diamond, I named it...Fartie Boy. ^^;


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 27, 2008)

I had some immature laughs by nicknaming Pokemon after rude parts of the body on Emerald then migrating them to Diamond...

"Wow! Mike's TESTICLES came into view!!!"

...and that's an image you could have done without. Sry.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Sep 27, 2008)

^ No comment.

I made up some pretty terrible names that were supposed to sound cool to my little kid mind. When I found my Yellow Version buried deep in a box somewhere a year ago I saw that I still had my file from four years ago. And, naturally, I looked through the nicknames of my Pokémon and found... MoonSpark the Pikachu? What was I thinking?

There was also this file I made up that was immediately scrapped on my Blue Version that had Fire Dude the Charmander and Bug Guy the Weedle. I was bored one night, and decided to play Blue on Pokémon Stadium.

Don't forget the stupid, but awesome name "Mr. Shiny" for my first ever shiny Oddish.


----------



## Flora (Sep 27, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I had some immature laughs by nicknaming Pokemon after rude parts of the body on Emerald then migrating them to Diamond...
> 
> "Wow! Mike's TESTICLES came into view!!!"
> 
> ...and that's an image you could have done without. Sry.


...D: *frightened*

I just remembered something:

Shiny Rapidash.  When caught as a Ponyta, I named him..."Pony Sp." *facepalm*

Then he evolved.  Wanna know what I named him next?

...Amanda. [/genderFAIL]


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 28, 2008)

Let's see, *gets Diamond* The weirdest names are the names of my Unown. They are in alphabetical order with the letter they are after them.

A the Unown A
Be Bee the Unown B
C Me Now the Unown C
D.D. the Unown D
Now Known the Unown E(and my first unown!)
Feamy the Unown F
Gee the Unown G
He the Unown H
I,Eye,Aye the Unown I
J.J. the Unown J
Kay the Unown K
Lea the Unown L
Me the Unown M
Nanny the Unown N
Oh the Unown O
Peas the Unown P
"Key"sey the Unown Q(Well, it looks like a key!)
ABCDEFGHIJ the Unown R
TITTER the Unown S
Teddy the Unown T
You the Unown U
C Me the Unown V
IDK the Unown W
Xander the Unown X
"Y?" the Unown Y
Zee the Unown Z
! the Unown !
? the Unown ?

Now for other various waird names.

BUBBLES the Empoleon
Sneeze the Sneasel
Skull the Cranidos
Crossbones the Cranidos
MR. NIDO the Nidoran Male((OK, I didn't name it, I traded for it on LG! But the female I traded for it was named Nido XD))
Devin the Cubone
Emirala the Piplup
RINGALING the Chingling
Pansey the Meowth
Dolly the Banette
Rimula the Phione
Binky the Aipom off of GTS
Olioptis the Piplup
Sparkles the Pikachu
SPARKLES the Pachirisu (-.-')
Hip the Hipopotas
Hippo the Hippopotas
Legend the Natu
GEN the Gengar
Kaz the Kabuto
RINGY the Chimecho
TING the Bronzor
BUD-DY the Budew
Mr.Krabs the Krabby
Master the Uxie(Caught today =D)
Flower the Lileep
Rita the Raticate
Kisses the Smoochum
Drill the Rhydon
Dugout the Diglett
Teru-Sama the Electrike
Guard Dog the Electrike
Hottie the Heatran
Flutter By the Butterfree
Rosie the Electrike
Omar the Omanite
Anita the Anorith
Tini the Dratini
Ratkinz the Rattata
Decaf the Croagunk
Squirmy the barboach
MISTY the Manaphy

And that is all.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 28, 2008)

Mewtwo said:


> Rosie the Electrike


Why is that weird? Rosie is the Best. Name. EVER! :D

In my opinion of course. I have a Purugly named Rosie, but it's not shiny. But that's the reason I got Pearl too :)


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 28, 2008)

> Cheesecake the Delibird (Not named after our cheesecake!)


:D
I couldn't help but notice that.

I used to name my pokemon their name is lower case letters, so I would end up having a Empoleon named "Piplup" or something stupid like that. Take my Blazeken "TORCHIC" for example. x.x;

Oh yes and also naming Eevee "Eevee" and then evolving it. -.-;
Those are the only things I can think off the top of my head though...


----------



## Cyndaquil (Sep 28, 2008)

I had a habit of naming all of my pokemon sibelius when I was little.... 
Just recently I played my game and I'm like why is everything name sibelius?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 28, 2008)

*rubchin*

LeafGreen:
Rampage the Magikarp (planned to evolve, but too lazy)
Horseshoe the Kabuto
Enomoh the Venomoth
Pontie the Ponyta

Emerald:
Anorintan the Armaldo (named as an Anorith)
Harry the Hariyama
Plurmwel the Dustox
Purlwem the Silcoon
Tigerstar the Wurmple
Hera the Heracross (female, which makes it less weird)
Sunpaw the Mightyena
Mank the Primeape
Firepaw the Taillow
Tats the Swellow (So close D:)
Globe the Golbat
Hippy the Skarmory (Won master cool contest multiple times, what)
Blueeyes the Zubat
Honrhy the Rhyhorn (Close again)
Rescuer the Sceptile/Blaziken/Swampert (tradition for Hoenn starters)
Mushu the Swampert
Sandshadow the Psyduck
AH the Tentacool
Spottedfoot the Seel
Thornpaw the Milotic
Sylintnite the Psyduck (Was supposed to be Silent Night, but not enough room D:)
GH the Minun
Chum the Pikachu
Pikanaria the Pikachu
Hawkstar the Aron
Speedo the Spinda

Diamond:
Sleep the Bronzor
Pooper the Wooper
Magic the Magikarp
Hooters*happyface* the Hoothoot
Fish?????? the Quagsire
Cute?????? the Drifloon (I didn't find Drifloon cute at the time *sees DR* BUT NOW I DO)
Anger the Magikarp
Pikablu the Marill
Walnut the Wynaut
Mudbelly the Houndoom
Loudstar the Igglybuff
Odouana the Dodrio
Cute the Exeggutor
Rainmask the Elekid
Bramblstar the Jigglypuff (Supposed to be Bramblestar *kicks character limit*)

And I have a weird thing on Diamond where I name my Unown by the order that I caught them (first Unown was First, second was Second, third was Third, etc.)

And I'll do the rest later


----------



## Darksong (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh yeah. Have I mentioned my tendency to call everything "Little One?" So far, only my Gible has that name, but I plan to name a ton of Pokémon that. :) I just love that name.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 28, 2008)

Diamond:

Spike / Torterra
Josephine / Lopunny
Princess / Gyarados (I always name my female Gyarados that)
Jack / Kricketune
Onyx / Onix

Pearl:

POH-CAM / Machop
Choco Chip / Pinsir
Furyclaw / Groudon
Ultigon / Salamence
Arbadak / Kadabra
Rock Lee / Hitmonlee (I want my money back because he doesn't like spicy food -_-;)
Orochi / Arbok
Pancakes / Gible
Eggy / Riolu
Master / Floatzel
ICE KING / Empoleon
Shiny / Shiny Gastrodon
Isaribi / Golduck
Feebee / Milotic
Toast / Shellos West
Waffle / Shellos East
Trampoline / Igglybuff
Ice Cream / Lickitung
MEATBALL / Porygon-Z (I was eating spaghetti and meatballs at the time)
FireGaara / Numel
Kiba / Arcanine
Akamaru / Growlithe
Kodoku / Cubone
KIMIMARO / Shiny Marowak
Raijin / Elekid
Lucklight / Luxray (based on an old RP)
It hurt / Pichu
Bomball / Voltorb
Blade / Absol (Based on the RSP)
Driftie / Drifloon
bishaan / Giratina (that's what it says & sounds like)

Both:

Veronica / Skuntank

FireRed:

Amie / Charizard
HITMONTOP / Mankey
Spear / Spearow
Fang / Zubat
Fang / Ekans
Shirley / Paras
Rocky / Geodude (also the name of my class guinea pig)
POISONBOMB / Koffing
Vicky / Rattata
Mewie / Meowth
Kracinn / Magikarp
Bob / Pidgey
Sunni / Sunkern
Sythe / Scyther
Dwatini / Dratini
Rock Star / Staryu
Ghoste / Haunter
Kimimaro / Marowak
Tokee / Togepi
Totoro / Snorlax
Amelia / Beedrill
Jon / Butterfree
Dittie / Ditto
Bella / Bellossom
Parasound / Mewtwo (it sounds like a Paras)
Trousers / Tropius

And I have three Tentacruel in the game.

I probably have lots more in my other games.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't forget to credit me for catching the shiny Marowak. I just traded it to you; you aren't the OT.
I've remembered that Sudowoodo is called Sue Doe... I don't like that name. It's too practical.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 28, 2008)

I actually named my Turtwig 'Terragon', after it evolved to a Torterra, I saw that I chose the right name for him.  Tarragon is an herb, Terra means earth.  It fit so well.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 28, 2008)

Fellatio the Pikachu & Frosty the Turtwig.


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 28, 2008)

Kill the raticate, and Doofus the breloom.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 28, 2008)

^ Obiviously, Cleopatra. ^_^

Urm, let's see. On Yellow I had...

Shocktail the Pikachu
Bug-Cups the Caterpie
Whirlwind the Pidgey
Queenie the Nidoran (F)
Elvis the Nidoran (M) 
Mousey the Rattata
Flora the Bulbasaur
Charm the Charmander
Seashell the Squirtle
Lysander the Sandshrew
Lullaby the Jigglypuff
Luna the Clefairy
Amber the Vulpix
Zuba the Zubat
Geno the Venonat
Houdini the Abra
Boomer the Cubone
Don the Rhyhorn
Lucky the Chansey
Yata the Ponyta
Flare the Flareon
Myth/Mist the Dratinis

...Yeah, it's a blend of half normal nicknames and just some plain weird ones. And it's still like that to this day! ^_^ *huggles Rave the Umbreon*


----------



## Darksong (Sep 28, 2008)

I actually ended up naming her Nefertiti because it sounds... slightly better, in my opinion.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 28, 2008)

I never used to bother, until my frient mentioned that not nicknaming them would be like naming your pet dog 'Dog'. He gives his stupid names like kaboom the exploud  or something (I can't remember)

So since then I have about half the time given them human names - Kip (mudkip, now swampert), several marill/azumarill named marie or maria, Two significant Psyduck/Golducks have been named Dave (one has lost this), a staryu named Peach (I think) and some other stuff.
Oh and a Bibarail HM slave called Bob


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 28, 2008)

I used to always call my Charmander "Firemy" for some odd reason.

That's FIRE-mee.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 28, 2008)

Darksong said:


> I actually ended up naming her Nefertiti because it sounds... slightly better, in my opinion.


That's actually a better name. Everyone thinks of Cleopatra xD''

Urm, who else did I have...

Rill the Marill
Genesis the Mew
Flamespine the Cyndaquil
Toto the Totodile
Dusk the Noctowl
Spikey/Serene the Togepis
Teddy the Teddiursa
Chiller the Slowking
Beat the Mareep

Emerald the Treecko
Torch the Torchic
Night the Ralts 
Shroom the Breloom
Whisper the Whismur
Quartz the Sableye
Kama Hele the Mawile
Minnie the Minun
Dune the Trapinch


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 28, 2008)

I name my Unown after the letter they are. So, Unown A is "A", Unown B is "B", and so on...

Oh, and i named a Grimer "Daniel", and my brother named a Blastoise "B.O ER LAT"(means "B.O is lazy")(B.O is my brother's friend)


----------



## Time Psyduck (Sep 28, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> I name my Unown after the letter they are. So, Unown A is "A", Unown B is "B", and so on...


I do that, and so does my anti-nickname brother.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 28, 2008)

I had a Charizard named "WarGreymon".. that's about it for weird names.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 28, 2008)

you guys seriously fail at being weird. 

"oh, I named my Charmander 'Flameboy', aren't I WACKY?!?!?!?!?"

though I myself am really not that much better, at least I had Chunky CD the wormadam.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 28, 2008)

Except you don't get any crazier than Speedo the Spinda and Sylintnite the Psyduck.


----------



## Raichu Grunt (Sep 28, 2008)

High the Spinda and Party hard and Seizure the 2 Porygons


----------



## spaekle (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh, haha, I remember now - at some point my friend and I went through our boxes on R/S and gave all the Pokemon we never use lolrandom names. Examples: Wal-Mart, Buttrape, Arthritis, Silicadust, Brent, Taxidermy, Papertowel, Bucket, BobEvans, and Ottoman. 

I don't really remember which Pokemon most of them were because it was just us on the phone throwing out names and going "LOL THIS'D BE FUNNY :D" but I do remember that Buttrape was a Dusclops (because of how the R/S sprite is posed) and Brent was a Claydol named after a kid in our class who creeped us out.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 28, 2008)

[opens DS]

Ghostthing the Gastly
Charlotte the Probopass
Weird the Carnivine
BIGOL'EARS the Buneary
the HiPPO! the Happiny
Sexxxxy the Marril
Sexy chick the Chansey
Cindy the Remoraid (who is a male)
DUMBLEDORE the Marril
PREGGO the Psyduck
Emo Bucket the Elekid
KevinDubrw the Bagon
Constantin the Quagsire
TROGADOR the Weavile
Amanda the Carvahna (male)
Lol, hippo the Hippopotas
ARSEHEAD the Zubat
Ali Larter the Snover
Seth the Rattata (female)
^^VVLR0[][] the Farfetch'd (with ^ being the up arrow and V being the down one)
... the Baltoy
He the Surskit
The Fonz the Spearow
773, 202! the Lunatone
Owzepfvran the Remoraid
WWBBD?? the Finneon
IceIceBaby the Swinub
LittleShit the Bonsly
Ms. PIGGEH the Spoink
Chikezie the Crocnaw
Itsy Bitsy the Lapras
dani the Magikarp
Angry Tit the Rampardos
Nena the Starmie
Sgt. Pepper the Chinchou



POWERBUG is the best name ever.


----------



## Funfunland (Sep 28, 2008)

Fluffy-Eevee
Kipper-Mudkip
Ziggy/Zaggy-Zigzagoons
Sparky-Loads of Electric types
Disaster-Absol
Kitty-Skitty
Charry/Chimpy-Chimchars
Flare-Flareon
Vapor-Vaporeon

See where I'm going with these? X3


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 28, 2008)

You the Ratatta.
And when he evolved...
What? You is evolving!
And later...
Congratulations! Your You eloved into Raticate!
I could have picked something cooler to "be."
But, no. I'm a freakin Raticate. XD


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 28, 2008)

I remember once I named a pokemon "Sweet! He" so that whenever he did anything, it would say "Sweet! He used Surf!" or "Sweet! He is paralyzed!" or "Sweet! He is evolving!" or whatever. That was pretty cool, for a while.


----------



## Flora (Sep 29, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> Rill the Marill
> Toto the Totodile
> Whisper the Whismur


Done all those.

Except Toto is now Waterjaw and Whisper is actually WHISPER. I think.

I did name a male Golem "GENAA."

Great.  Not only could first-grader me lack good spelling...she has gender confusion issues. -.-

Oh!  On her Crystal game, my sister named a Ditto "HO-OH."

You could have seen her reaction:

"Rachel! I have a Ho-oh...oh wait...WHY DID I NAME A DITTO HO-OH?"


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 29, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:
			
		

> you guys seriously fail at being weird.


D:



			
				me said:
			
		

> Fellatio the Pikachu and Frosty the Turtwig.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 30, 2008)

Seasurfer the Lapras and Goldenflame the Ninetales. I actually quite like those names.

Now I'm going to try and stop signing my posts because when I have little time here the time wasted really adds up now I can bother to think about it even if this is a waste of time too.


----------



## Ice tiger (Oct 2, 2008)

I just re-started leaf green and named my rival "male sign"WHORE"female sign" 
And I remembered names:
POISONLORD the toxicrock
flamethrower: charmander and cyndaquil
MEEP the lapras
eviloverlord the staravia
WHIPLASH the bulbasaur
Fatass the snorlax
RAPIST!!! the jynx
Zappy the pikachu
frndsgrndpa the mistrevius 
fat the bidoof
HM SLAVE the bibarel 
and more but I have yet to remember.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, on Gold...

-Doom the Goldeen
-Failure the Scyther. I had caught it in a Bug Catching Contest, and I thought it would get me first place. Only second. To a venonat. 
-Evelyn the _male_ Eevee. I had just got an Eevee, and my friend was like, "Name it Evelyn!" since Evelyn from The Mummy was nicknamed Evie by her brother. :3 So I did...then noticed it was male. Then my friend said, "...Evelyn can be a guy's name to! 8D"


----------



## kunikida. (Oct 3, 2008)

Um:

King the Lapras-_ ((A.K.A- *King* of the Sea- Fuschia City))_
Queen the Lapras- Uh-huh.
Ash the Pikachu- Just guess.
Cheetopuff the Raichu- She's orange, and I had a bag of Cheetos. Go figure.
Fatso the Snorlax & Lazy the Snorlax- ^.^
Striker the Staraptor- Not so bad. But Striker's a girl. Cool~
Kagome the Persian- You'll see where I'm going with this.
InuYasha the houndoom- Often used in a Double battle with ^.
SAFMF (Stay Away from me freak!) the Jynx- You know. You ALL know. Immidiatley RELEASED!!!

And more coming later! ^.^


----------



## Renteura (Oct 5, 2008)

NOT TRUE the Altaria (because I thought Swablu/Altaria were super rare :/ )
NNNNNNNNN the Sceptile (first ever Pokemon in Ruby from when I was 6. Now it's my team leader in Pearl and I can't rename it because it was imported xD)


----------



## Autumn (Oct 5, 2008)

Couchtater the Pichu and Dollar the Seadra.

No, I don't know either.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 6, 2008)

The only notable nickname I have ever given one of my Pokémon is Shiver for the Lugia I caught in Silver. All of my other nicknames are either long forgotten or boring.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 6, 2008)

By the way, I used to call the Pokemon with Fly on my team(I always have one) "FLY".


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 6, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> By the way, I used to call the Pokemon with Fly on my team(I always have one) "FLY".


O rly?
I named mine 'FLYER."
Not much of an inprovment. >_<


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Oct 6, 2008)

*Jesus* the Bibarel. YES (He was a major part of my ingame Pearl team. xD An HM slave...
My friend traded me a Seedot called *Acorn?Ya!* and it still is.
I named my Pidgeot in Firered *Kelani* because that's what her cry sounds like. :D
I remember reading somewhere that if you named a Pikachu "Chuchino" or similar, then it would be green. (Red version) So I caught one, but through a typo it was *Chuchinno*. And it wasn't green. xD
*Chukapi*, my starter in Yellow, still has an awesome name.
...My friend named her shiny Snover *Shinyness*. Because it was shiny. Uh.
Similarily, she had a thing for naming her shiny Pokemon after the colors they were. Hence *BLUE* the electrike and *GOLD* the Steelix. Also, not evolving her Electrike even though Manetrics are much cooler and shiny black ones are awesome. Um.
It took me until after I had beaten the E4 in Sapphire to realize *VOLCANIA*, my Blaziken, was a guy.
My starter in the first Crystal version I had (which I lost) was at first *CHICKIE* the Chikorita, but realizing that wouldn't fit her when she evolved, I changed her name to *BAILEY* and then *MEGAN*. Um. I think she might have been a guy too. xD
*A Bra* the Abra exists.

...I've always wanted to name a Pokemon "foe" or similar. So the game says, "Foe foe used ____!" Or in D/P's case, I'd call it "the foe's." "The foe's the foe's used ____!" Yes.


----------



## Shiny_skydragon (Oct 6, 2008)

:sweatdrop:Whew...Lots here...brace yourself...

Back when I first got my Diamond game (my first Pokemon game ever, sigh, memories...), I went through this weird naming spurt in which I named every Pokemon I caught. Here are some of the worse ones...

Rita the Budew- Not that bad, until I noticed that it was a guy. Sheer brilliance.
Diamond the Dialga- Wow. Creative.
Zippo the Buizel- Sounded pretty good to begin with until I realized two things:
                       1. The name was already taken by a Charmeleon in the
                     anime.
                       2. A Zippo is a type of lighter. Tell me exactly what that
                     has to do with a water-type weasel, again? Guess it's a good
                     thing I traded it for that Chatot...named Charap. What the...
Roxi the Onix- Oh, gee. It's a Rock-type. Let's name it something blatantly obvious! And then I bred it so...
Rocky the Onix!- ...yeah.
3 the Bidoof- Really. No connection to the number 3 at all, thank you. Not the third Pokemon I caught, wasn't even level three when I got it. I guess I wanted to degrade my HM slave...
Lugia the Togetic- I dunno. It kinda looks like a Lugia if you squint...

Also, in Crystal there was Spooker the Gengar and Flash the Bellsprout(simply so I'd remember which Pokemon knew Flash), and in Emerald there was Tails the Tailow (which evolved into Swellow, I kept the name) and Surf the Azumarill.

A friend of mine named her Dialga Bubble Gum or something like that, and traded me a Chingling named Chigles (No, not Chingles, Chigles).
Then she moved, so I couldn't tell her!:sad: Maybe she'll read this and laugh...

And, although this has nothing to do with Pokemon nicknames, another friend of mine named her rival in Gold *drumroll please* GAYFER. O.o  I one-upped her. You know when the police guy asks you if you caught the guy's name? I said "NO".

NO would like to battle!
NO was defeated!

But seriously, 3 the Bidoof? It's so random, it rocks. ^_^


----------



## geobz (Oct 7, 2008)

Let's See...
I had Kinetic the Alakazam (Traded on GTS)
Glump the Muk
Pendur the Hypno
Lightjab the Hitmonchan
Freeze the Articuno
Myth the Dragonite
Zapsoar the Zapdos
Flamesoar the Moltres
Slash the Scizor
Cybernet. the Porygon2 (holding a Dubious Disc, waiting for my brother to trade with me)
PSNSLINGER the Seviper
Lunar the Lunatone
S. Shuppet the shiny Shuppet (I traded it to my friend because I didn't care about shinies at the time, and he evolved it!)
Fear the Absol
Old Man the Relicanth
Vine the Tangela (now a Tangrowth in Pearl)

And then there is my friend's TIMEMASTER the Dialga that he traded me


----------



## Invader Palkia (Oct 10, 2008)

I recently have started (for some reason) naming my pokemon after a random food and filling in leftover name space with numbers. 

For example,

Salt 64329 the Azumarill. 
Choux 7956 the Kadabra.

(Choux, if I'm correct, is Cauliflower in french.)

Not sure why i started doing this. :/


----------



## Alexi (Oct 11, 2008)

Invader Palkia said:


> (Choux, if I'm correct, is Cauliflower in french.)


I think it means cabbage.

I used to do that. For a while I named them after drinks too, like Sprite and Coke. Right now I'm naming my party after Dethklok members...XD


----------



## Flareth (Oct 11, 2008)

Pearly the Blaziken (And I haven't even gotten to JFA or T&T xD)
Mia the Gardevoir
Pocky the Tropius
Ted the Teddiursa
Ema the Minun
Scientific the Natu
DorkyChess the Spinda
C K LY the Baltoy
Aaron the Electrike
Gumshoe the Shroomish
Peter the Wobbuffet
Eediot the Rhyhorn
Kia the Doduo
LeafFart the Oddish
Amy the Castform
Shucks the Shuckle
Koduck the Psyduck
Pearls the Clampearl
Sunny the Sunkern
Mira the Smeargle


----------



## Red Bull (Oct 12, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> "Wow! Mike's TESTICLES came into view!!!"


Hahaha!

Anyway.

... the Shellder.
Red Bull the Tauros.
Matt Stone the Kadabra.
Snoop Dogg the Arcanine.
PinkGuy the Clefairy.
IceIceBaby the Articuno.
SirDigAlot the Diglett.
JackieChan the Hitmonchan.
Whore the Pikachu.
Uglyface the Oddish.
Mr. Quacks the Golduck.
TotalStud the Charmander. 
Mr. Michael the Dragonair.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 12, 2008)

Alexi said:


> I think it means cabbage.
> 
> I used to do that. For a while I named them after drinks too, like Sprite and Coke. Right now I'm naming my party after Dethklok members...XD


Coke? Sprite?!?! I know two dogs named that! I know them from a book XD


----------



## Mewkachu (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow...I like all those names.  My were really awful:

Dog the male Chikorita (don't ask)
Tubby the Makuhita
Fatso the Haryama(the spelling i bad i know)
Divecramp the Relicanth (so much diving can give you a cramp)
Pika the Pikachu (how unoriginal)
Amanda the MALE Roselia (sad thing.. I knew it was a guy...XO)
Eon the Leafeon
Fruity then FruitFlyer the Tropius(shes awesome!)
Skye the Flygon
Catterfly and Flyby the Caterpie
Natveno the Venonat
Bolga the Snubull
Racoony then Racoona the Linoone
Jet the Rayquaza
Flyer and Flutter the Butterfrees
Ryru, Lioru, Rio,Riiku, Ryko, Greydan, Lula, Lia, and Lulu the Riolus
Neve,Eveon, Vui,Element, Ment, Veon, and Veevee the Eevees ( I breed pokemon)
Turtqua the Lapras


And much, much more..


----------



## Mercury (Oct 12, 2008)

The only good one I can think of is Uranus the Blastoise on LeafGreen... Still love him. He's in my competitive battling team. My sister has many random ones.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 13, 2008)

O rly the Hoothoot and Leekspin the Farfetch'd.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 13, 2008)

FAMILY GUY REFERENCES FTW! *points below*

Peter Griffin the Snorlax


----------



## Zulo (Oct 14, 2008)

Squishy, the breloom.

Shroomish looked squishy to me!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 14, 2008)

My Scrubs obsession hath cuzed me to do this:
J.D. the Wartortle
Elliot the Mudkip
Turk the Ponyta
Janitor the...Rival XD
Dr.Cox the Primeape
Carla the Buneary
Eeeep.


----------



## Cabon (Oct 15, 2008)

When I caught a Heatran I noticed it was female, so it was named Heather. xDDDDDD SO LAME

Regigigas = GIGI, btw. <3

I also have a Roselia named Rihanna *coughs*
and a Metagross named HEAVYMETAL.



*is not counting the weird Portuguese nicknames*


----------



## eevee_em (Oct 15, 2008)

Once I named a Magicarp Sushi. Another time I named one Cat Food.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a Pachirisu named Pachii.

And when I was little and playing Silver, I had a Feraligatr named Fraly, a Pidgeot named Flye (Say Fly-ee), and a Totadile named Fraly Jr. :sweatdrop:


----------

